# Funny sleeping habits?



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

My cat, lately, really likes sleeping with something on her face. If she's anywhere near me, one of my body parts will do. Such as...






Even when she's sleeping by herself she twists up so she can bury her head under her legs/body.


----------



## mommy2kittens (Jun 19, 2011)

Sparta also likes to bury her head in her legs when she sleeps :cat


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful video... 

Prince loves his face, including eyes, rubbed when he's sleepy.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

cutie will laying on her back with her front/back paws in on the floor (not sure if she sleeps like this or not) but l do know she was sleeping on the bed layed out and using one of the pillows as a pillow. She normal sleep on her bin.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls sleep in the weirdest positions sometimes, but this one is the strangest one I've caught on camera:


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Pedro sleeps with his eyes open.

He's sound asleep in this video.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

marie73 said:


> My girls sleep in the weirdest positions sometimes, but this one is the strangest one I've caught on camera:


yoga for cats?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

marie73 said:


> My girls sleep in the weirdest positions sometimes, but this one is the strangest one I've caught on camera:


Momo sleeps like this, too. I look at her and cringe. How is this comfortable??


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Momo sleeps like this, too. I look at her and cringe. How is this comfortable??


Hahaha, Bertie sleeps in odd positions too. He stretches out and lays on his back across my lap, so he's bent backwards...
Mostly he likes to sleep on us.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Cam said:


> Hahaha, Bertie sleeps in odd positions too. He stretches out and lays on his back across my lap, so he's bent backwards...
> Mostly he likes to sleep on us.



Your Bertie looks almost EXACTLY like my mom's cat Reno!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Marie- My Calibrat sleeps in the strangest positions, too! And she loves to sleep on laptop cases for some reason.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She is so beautiful!!!!


----------

